# Desarrollo de un Amplificador



## juanma (Abr 24, 2009)

Buenas, consegui un tiempo como para planificar/armar (no uso la palabra diseñar, porque la mayoria de las partes de este amplificador ya fueron _diseñadas_ y probadas). A lo mucho un copy past de amplificador, pero _entendiendo la funcion_ que cumplen y adaptandolas unas con otras.

Los objetivos que tengo en mente son:

- Componentes clasicos (BC547, BC548, BC337/327, BD139/140, TIP3055/2955, resistencias, capacitores, zener, etc)
- No servo de DC (no consigo el OP07, a menos que usemos un TL para el servo)
- Entender cada parte o bloque que este en el amplificador
- Probarlo en una placa experimental (un poco bastante obvio)
- Analizar futuras mejoras
- Etapa de entrada Mirror-Image (Randy Slone)
- Poder determinar varios parametros (puede que tenga posibilidad de probarlo en la universidad con varios instrumentos)
- Potencia moderada (50W)

Por ahora estoy en la simulacion y con algunos _percances_:


Despues de un tiempo, logre que funcione.
*Ahora viene la parte en la que espero sus opiniones/sugerencias!*

No logro que funcione en clase B, la corriente por los transistores de 31A (!)
Comparo con el esquema de SiliconChip Class A y la tension Vce de Q10 no supera 1V, el resto se reparte entre Q9 y Q7.
Pero en este caen +26Vcc en el transistor equivalente a Q10 (XMM4)

Despues de esto, sin problemas todo.

Lo que quedaria en el tintero es:
- Forma de determinar la realimentacion (se hace "probando" o se determina en base al circuito?)
Para este amplificador, mire varias NFB y casi todas tienen una relacion 1:20
- Modo cascode en el VAS, que opinan?
- Los transistores (principalmente del VAS) los fui colocando de acuerdo a lo que he visto, pero estan bien colocados?
Es decir, en el VAS conviene un hfe elevado o algo como el BC547 (Q4) esta bien?
- El capacitor Miller, nuevamente lo coloque en base a que el 90% los tiene con valores entre 47pF y 100pF, pero estaria bueno ver la forma de determinarlo en base al circuito.

La idea tambien es que despues de varias revisiones del amplificador (tanto de ustedes como mias u otros), voy a tomarme un tiempo para explicar cada una de las partes/componentes, a modo de poder darle una buena conclusion a todo esto.

En fin, saludos


----------



## arields1 (Abr 24, 2009)

Hay un pequeño error en el esquema, la base de Q2 debería ir conectada al colector de Q1 y no a su emisor, y después, para que circule menos corriente en la salida probaría duplicar el valor de R16 para empezar, suponiendo que el preset es de 100 Ohm pero al parecer no está bien definido, pero no lo puedo ver bien, pareciera que dice 10096, en el transistor que regula la corriente de reposo no debería haber más de 1.1 Volt entre colector y emisor.  Eso es lo que se me ocurre de entrada, aunque yo prefiero usar cascodes a mirror current y resistores en vez de fuentes de corriente, y para la salida armar dárlington normales en vez de cruzados, con respecto al NFB, no la confundas con el gain, son cosas distintas. Mientras que gain es: Tensión de entrada sobre tensión de salida; NFB es: Ganancia en lazo abierto sobre ganancia en lazo cerrado.
Desde ya, te felicito por la valentía de exponerte así en un foro, lo que muestra tus ganas de aprender.


----------



## juanma (Abr 25, 2009)

Error corregido.
Ahora mejoro un poco bastante el THD del simulador, de 2% a 0.063& @1kHz.

Espero armarlo en estos dias, estoy interesado en probar 2 configuraciones de salida diferentes, ir probando diferentes valores de las Re de los transistores de entrada tambien, de 68Ω a 1kΩ que he visto.

Y en vez de cascode (como en tu esquema de 800W) a mirror, utilizar las 2?
A este estilo:






Igualmente tener 14 transistores en la etapa de entrada no es una feliz idea a la hora de realizar el PCB   
Pero en el protoboar es algo que voy a probar seguro.
Les dejo el archivo de simulacion corregido


----------



## arields1 (Abr 25, 2009)

Mientras más componentes tienes en un circuito, más posibilidades hay de que falle alguno, es lo que aprendí en mis años de experiencia, pero está bien que pruebes y hagas tus propias experiencias para conocer cada tipo de aplicación y cual es la supuesta virtud de cada uno.   
Lamentablemente no puedo abrir tus archivos rar, y lo que te dije antes lo hice mirando la imagen del circuito que subiste al post.   Ahora veo que la resistencia de entrada es 10 Ohm, ¿No es un poco baja?
Y fijate si podés poner el circuito en una imagen gif o jpeg en vez de rar.
Y me olvidaba! el BD 139 Y el BD 140 que figuran como Q 18 y Q 19 les falta una resistencia de emisor para emparejar y limitar la corriente en ellos.


----------



## juanma (Abr 26, 2009)

Buenas y gracias ariel por los comentarios.
Arme todo y solamente una baja hubo, un BD139, el resto sigue de pie.

En la simulacion, hay un problema en el diseño del VAS (Voltage Amplifier Stage) creo, no funciona como deberia. Los valores de Iq son muuy pequeños (nV o pV sobre Re = 0.1Ω). Igualmente arme todo (sin las R de 100Ω en la alimentacion)
En un primer momento lo probe sin los transistores de salida Q18 y Q17 (TIP3055/2955), y Vce de Q13 no bajaba de 3V. El tema es que no estoy seguro de si es valido probar el circuito sin transistores de salida.


Y asi el esquema final (mal):


En resumen, me hago un tiempo en la facultad y sigo probando.
Lo bueno de esto, como diria Alba Edison, voy probando varias formas en la que NO debe hacerse un VAS.
Saludos

Edit: La etapa de amplificación de voltage esta mal en el Randy Slone. Hay problemas a la hora de usar la carga activa de la entrada. Un VAS cascode es una opcion. Asi que todo lo que esta arriba escrito, no le presten atensión.

Por lo que he leido, cual es el problema con el VAS de Slone? Este:


En un amplificador no simetrico, el espejo de corriente es una carga activa para la etapa de entrada, pero no fija la polarizacion del transistor del VAS. Ademas esta el hecho de tener una Rc alta en el VAS, pero implementar con una resistencia no es lo adecuado. Una alternativa son cargas activas como Rc.
En Douglas podemos ver varios tipos de configuraciones. Esto es lo que tengo en mente por probar:


Ahora en un amplificador simetrico esto es un poco diferente, ya que en el lugar de la fuente de corriente esta el transistor del VAS simetrico.

Una solucion es no usar espejos de corriente en la entrada y usar resistencias. Debemos calcularlas de modo que 4.3mA/2*R sea > 0.7V, para establecer un nivel de polarizacion (digo mayor por el uso de una degeneracion en el VAS).

Un VAS cascode es otra alternativa, que conseguimos es fijar una tension de polarizacion Vce en el transistor del VAS. En este circuito queda tenemos Vce=8,5V. Aun queda por ver un poco mas el modo cascode:
1- si ese Vce (8.5V)es el optimo 
2- si podemos usar espejos de corriente en la entrada con un VAS cascode

Hay otra alternativa  que es mediante una (o dos) fuente de corriente con resistencias en la base de los Tr del VAS y de esta manera fijar una polarizacion.

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta de colocar unas Re en los Tr del VAS. Por motivos de estabilidad y compensacion.
Esto se ve una vez armado el circuito, debemos estar atentos a cuanto varia la corriente del VAS (en DC). Es normal cierta deriva, pero en algun momento se debe estabilizar.

Este es el circuito al que llegue, la version 1.3.1.

En estos dias lo estoy probando, la version simulada anda 10 puntos.
Para los amantes del THD ultra bajo, con el amplificador sin carga, se obtienen estas cifras:

THD@100kHz 0.024% / 2Vpp a la salida
THD@20kHz 0.001%
THD@1kHz 0.000% (a los 0.09s de simulacion)
Offset 4.2mV sin servo de DC, ni potenciometro para el contro de continua  

Les dejo el archivo en Multisim10 para el que este interesado lo simule.

*Nuevamente TODO ESTO queda abierto a muchas sugerencias o errores que este cometiendo*.
Quedan temas importantes por ver, como la realimetacion (tanto locales como global), respuesta en frecuencia, la determinacion de los transistores en cada etapa (BC547 o BC337 o BD139) y el porque.

En fin, saludos


----------



## arields1 (Abr 30, 2009)

Ahora veo que lo que llamás VAS, para mí es la etapa clase A, haciendo el cascode allí, te quita 7.5 Volt de excursión por lado con lo cual, además de bajarte la potencia a la mitad, la salida va calentar porque la tensión de saturación colector emisor va a quedar en ese valor como mínimo, no entiendo el motivo para usar un seguidor por emisor entre los diferenciales de entrada y los clase A y por último, usando resistencias en los emisores de los clase A, limitás la corriente que circula por estos.


----------



## juanma (May 3, 2009)

Buenas.
Con un poco de tiempo arme todo y funciono mas que bien (y sin bajas de componentes).

El circuito que tengo armado no es el del simulador. Para armarlo comence por lo basico: sin espejo de corriente en la entrada ni emisor seguidor, una vez funcionando, reemplaze por current mirror y funciono igual de bien.

Eso si, el offset antes y despues del espejo de corriente aumento de 14mV a 68mV.
Ariel, el cascode lo use porque lo considere como una forma de VAS que me permite utilizar corriente de espejo en la entrada, que es algo que queria que tenga el amplificador (junto que una topologia simetrica).

Este es el circuito que arme en el protoboar. (en el simulador no anda    )


Con un poco mas de tiempo voy a probar una VAS con emisor seguidor.

Lo que esta quedando es la realimentacion, alguna sugerencia?
Seguramente mas adelante mire con mas detalle la realimentacion del Leach Amp, a modo de referencia y pruebas.
Y si tengo un tiempo, lo llevo a la facultad para medirlo con osciloscopio y generador.

Saludos


----------



## arields1 (May 3, 2009)

No tiene nada que ver usar espejo de corriente en la entrada con cascode en VAS, así como tampoco un seguidor por emisor entre la entrada y el VAS,  lo que tendrías que probar me parece, con generador y osciloscopio, es la diferencia de ancho banda y/o de linealidad y ruido entre usar espejo de corriente y no usarlo, y así con cada cosa que quieras incorporar en un circuito conocer las verdaderas virtudes, y no que te las vengan a contar. Es muy importante saber qué se quiere lograr con un circuito y cómo veficarlo antes de encarar un diseño, al menos eso me pare a mí.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Lo que esta quedando es la realimentacion, alguna sugerencia?
> Seguramente mas adelante mire con mas detalle la realimentacion del Leach Amp, a modo de referencia y pruebas.



Cual problema tenés con la realimentación?
La que has configurado ahí te produce una ganancia de 22 (27dB) que es un valor bastante estándar de ganancia. El problema con él es que no sabés como te cambia la realimentación las características del amplificador. Si vas a hacer ensayos, tratá de relevar (o simular) la curva de respuesta en frecuencia en *lazo abierto*. Eso te va a mostrar  hasta donde podés corregir las características del amplificadorf. aplicando realimentación y cuanta realimentación podes aplicar para hacerlo.
También deberías medir el porcentaje de linealidad en lazo abierto para ver que tan bueno es el diseño que has hecho, pero eso es complicado de medir con precisión.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (May 4, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Cual problema tenés con la realimentación?
> La que has configurado ahí te produce una ganancia de 22 (27dB) que es un valor bastante estándar de ganancia. El problema con él es que no sabés como te cambia la realimentación las características del amplificador. Si vas a hacer ensayos, tratá de relevar (o simular) la curva de respuesta en frecuencia en *lazo abierto*. Eso te va a mostrar  hasta donde podés corregir las características del amplificador. aplicando realimentación y cuanta realimentación podes aplicar para hacerlo.
> También deberías medir el porcentaje de linealidad en lazo abierto para ver que tan bueno es el diseño que has hecho, pero eso es complicado de medir con precisión.


Buenas, problemas con la realimentacion no tengo, de hecho, me he hecho muy amiga con ella   

Hablando en serio, la inquietud es si existe algun tipo el balance de las realimentaciones locales de cada etapa con la global? O las locales determinan el comportamiento a lazo abierto del amplificador?
Como mido la ganancia a lazo abiero? con la base del 2do transistor del par diferencial a tierra?
Por ejemplo, el SSUB de PCPAudio tiene un factor de ganancia de 21.27 (26.2dB), y comenta que el amplificador al no necesitar un gran ancho de banda puede usar un gran factor de realimentacion para reducir la distorsion. Pero es casi el mismo que en el amplificador que arme. Y un gran factor de realimentacion va en contra de factores como la TIM, por ejemplo.

Todo es cuestion de compromiso entre una cosa y otra, y a eso es a lo que apunto, algun criterio para eso.
Algun otro par de valores para probar en la realimentacion cual puede ser?
Acepto muchas sugerencias u opiniones/experiencias en este punto   

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Hablando en serio, la inquietud es si existe algun tipo el balance de las realimentaciones locales de cada etapa con la global? O las locales determinan el comportamiento a lazo abierto del amplificador?



Las realimentaciones locales solo tienen efecto en el comportamiento de la zona/componentes sobre los que opera. A la larga, algo de efecto tienen en el comportamiento a lazo abierto, en particular la Capacidad de Miller que es una realimentación de C.A. que fija la frecuencia de corte superior del sistema a lazo abierto, las otras relimentaciones locales determinan la linealidad de cada etapa donde operan.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Como mido la ganancia a lazo abiero? con la base del 2do transistor del par diferencial a tierra?



No necesariamente, por que se te puede ir el offset a las nubes. Simplemente eliminá la resistencia de 2K2 que cierra el lazo de realimentación global, y probá así. Tené cuidado y reducí bastante el nivel de la señal de entrada, por que la ganancia en lazo abierto normalmente va a ser mucho mayor que en lazo cerrado (mínimo debería ser de 50 a 60dB de valor final) y el amplificador te va a saturar y lo tenes que mantener en la zona lineal.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, el SSUB de PCPAudio tiene un factor de ganancia de 21.27 (26.2dB), y comenta que el amplificador al no necesitar un gran ancho de banda puede usar un gran factor de realimentacion para reducir la distorsion. Pero es casi el mismo que en el amplificador que arme. Y un gran factor de realimentacion va en contra de factores como la TIM, por ejemplo.



Ohhh...pero eso puede significar muchas cosas!
Esos 26.2 dB de realimentación no dicen mucho si no conoces la respuesta del sistema en lazo abierto, que es lo que hablabamos antes. También hay que ver a que le llaman *gran factor de realimentación *(gran en comparación con qué). Ya te voy a buscar (y si puedo lo escaneo) un artículo sobre estos temas de realimentación.
PD: La realimentación es mala para la TIM? Y la TIM existe? Las condiciones en las cuales se la medía hace muchos años, no eran representativas de ninguna señal de audio estándard, y su propio concepto es bastante "rebuscado". A menos que estemos hablando de amplificador que tengan limitación en el slew-rate, no creo que haya que pensar en la TIM.
Pero claro....las cosas pueden haber cambiado en estos años....


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 4, 2009)

juanma, notaste un escalon que aparece en la salida cuando la salida esta casi llegando al recorte? aparece en ambos semiciclos y aparece cuando la salida llega al 60% o 70% de la tension de barra, si le sacas el cascode (sin tocar el seguidor de emisor) eso desaparece (siempre en la version 1.3.1) otra cosa, chequea el giro de fase que tenes con los cap miller en el VAS y sin ellos, me parece que mas que ayudar empeora. hoy es tarde, mañana lo vuelvo a simular y posteo imagenes sobre ellos.

otra cosa, ya habia un hilo llamado "sobre topologias en finales de audio" iniciado por fogonazo, sera mucho pedir juntar ambos hilos?


----------



## juanma (May 4, 2009)

Buenas hazard, justamente ariel me estaba comentando algo parecido sobre el VAS cascode.
Ahi estuve viendo la simulacion, con 500mVpp de entrada no note nada, algo se ve con 1Vpp, pero no se si es por el simulador, y cambiando el Zener de 9V1 a 4V7 (Vce=4V) si se nota con una entrada de 1Vpp.

El punto óptimo de Vce es Vcc/2 entonces?
Cascode lo utilice por lo que comente mas arriba, el espejo de corriente en la entrada.
Hay otra manera de implementarlo son modo cascode, con una fuente de corriente y resistencia, polarizando directamente el transistor del VAS, en cuanto encuentre lo que digo lo subo.

El post que comentas ya lo habia visto, pero abri uno nuevo por el hecho de encarar un amplificador _desde cero_, viendo cada una de las partes, pero no seria mala idea, al contrario.
En ese post la salida era con IGBTs, lejos de este, pero sin perder de vista el post sobre las topologias finales, estaria bueno. Analizar bien todos los detalles que entran en juego a la hora de armar la salida, pros y contra de las diferentes configuraciones y ese tipo de cosas. Y *NO* si puedo conectar una carga de 1Ω  

Estas son las imagenes.
500mVpp de entrada - Zener 9V1 no note nada


1Vpp de entrada - Zener 9V1 => Vce ≈ 8.5V


Ahora se nota:


Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ya te voy a buscar (y si puedo lo escaneo) un artículo sobre estos temas de realimentación.



Bueno, encontré lo que buscaba, pero son como 150 páginas y es un poco largo para escanearlo.

El libro se llama "*Electrónica Integrada*" (o Integrated Electronics, en la versión sin traducir) de J. Millman y C. Halkias. La edición que tengo es la tercera y en ella, los capítulos 12 (Amplificadores multietapa), 13 (Amplificadores realimentados) y 14 (Estabilidad y Osciladores) tocan todos los temas de realimentación que a vos te interesan. También hay otro capítulo anterior donde explican la transformadorrmación de Miller (pero no me acuerdo el número) y luego la aplican en estos capítulos para transformar los modelos con parámetros hibridos y ahí aparece el famoso capacitorsito de Miller. También en el capítulo 14 aparece el tema Compensación, en el cual explica con detalle como opera la red de Zobel (pero claro...no la llaman así) a la salida del amplificador, que es una red de atraso/avance de fase para reposicionamiento de los polos del sistema de lazo cerrado.

Ese era (en mis épocas) un libro muy usado en Ingeniería Electrónica, pero lo recomendaban en tercer año, cuando los conocimientos profundos de las funciones de transferencia los teníamos al final de cuarto...y así que nadie le daba bola. Dado esto, es probable que lo encuentres en la biblioteca de tu Universidad. Preguntá si lo tienen...por que te va a aclarar muchas cosas. Yo dudo que esté en forma digital, por que la tercera edición es de 1985...pero habría que preguntarle a San Google...

Saludos!


----------



## arields1 (May 5, 2009)

Para que sea un verdadero cascode debería haber un capacitor electrolítico en paralelo con el zenner, y en vez de haber un escalón se detendría la excursión de la salida puesto que se satura Q8 ó Q9, se puede recuperar la excursión perdida dando ganancia a los darlington ya que tenés acoplamiento cruzado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

Acá encontré un par de artículos que tenía y que hablan sobre el diseño y uso de las etapas cascodo. Fijate que en el segundo artículo proponen su uso para un amplificador de audio, pero en la etapa de salida, no en el VAS. Analizalos...

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (May 5, 2009)

Gracias Ezavalla, bajo lo que subiste y lo leo.
En la facultad, el libro que usamos en electronica es el Boylestad, bastante basico por cierto me parecio.
Espero entre hoy y mañana descargar el Millman

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 5, 2009)

juanma, sigo simulando tu esquema y me encuentro con otra duda... se podrá cambiar los bc547 por la serie 2sa.... juaaaa.....

naaa, ahora en serio, la duda es la siguiente, vos colocaste los 2 capas miller dejando dentro del multiplicador miller al seguidor de emisor, por que?, de que sirve meterlo dentro del seguidor de emisor si este no multiplica miller, ya que es de colector comun y gana 1, inclusive este te separa la etapa de entrada de dicha capacidad. por otro lado, sigo pensando que el driver cascodo no beneficia mucho que digamos, le trace la curva de transferencia y fase, compare con cascodo y sin cascodo y nada, distorsion con y sin cascodo y tampoco, no encuentro diferencia, ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Ezavalla, bajo lo que subiste y lo leo.
> En la facultad, el libro que usamos en electronica es el Boylestad, bastante basico por cierto me parecio.
> Espero entre hoy y mañana descargar el Millman



Ok. De nada! Me hace bien revisar libros viejos que hace años que no leo...

Al Boylestad ese no lo juno...se que ahora hay muchos libros de electrónica basica y no tan básica dando vueltas, pero el Millman era muy bueno, aunque un poco pesado por la parva de matemática que trae.

Y hablando del Millman. hay una copia en Rapidshare que recién bajo, pero es medio pedorra y no tiene el índice ni nada, solo el contenido, así que no pude ver que edición es.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (May 5, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> juanma, sigo simulando tu esquema y me encuentro con otra duda... se podrá cambiar los bc547 por la serie 2sa.... juaaaa.....


Estoy preparado para ese tipo de preguntas en el post  


			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> naaa, ahora en serio, la duda es la siguiente, vos colocaste los 2 capas miller dejando dentro del multiplicador miller al seguidor de emisor, por que?, de que sirve meterlo dentro del seguidor de emisor si este no multiplica miller, ya que es de colector comun y gana 1, inclusive este te separa la etapa de entrada de dicha capacidad. por otro lado, sigo pensando que el driver cascodo no beneficia mucho que digamos, le trace la curva de transferencia y fase, compare con cascodo y sin cascodo y nada, distorsion con y sin cascodo y tampoco, no encuentro diferencia, ....


Guarda, creo que simulaste la version que estaba mal (voy a dejar solamente todo lo que funciona, asi evito que simulen algo que no anda). 
En la 1.3.1 que arme, no use el seguidor de emisor, y Cmiller quedo entre la base de Tr del VAS y el colector del cascode. En el esquema de mas arriba que arme esta colocado.

Lo del cascode, todo un tema. Comento un poco la historia.
Para armar este amplificador, tome como referencia otros, como comente.
El esquema de Randy no funciona, porque el current mirror no garantiza la polarizacion en clase A del transistor del VAS. Sin saber esto, lo arme en el protoboar y NO funciono, como era de esperar.
Por lo que me comentaron en el foro de DIYAudio, la solucion es no usar current mirror y usar resistencias tales que tengan una caida de tension >0.6V.

Encaprichado en usar current mirror, en esta pagina comenta el problema y la solucion del VAS:
http://users.picknowl.com.au/~glenk/K12A.HTM#3 (utiliza cascode)
En el V-AG de PCPAudio, que es un amplificador simetrico tambien encuentro cascode.
Tiempo despues encontre este hilo que justamente habla sobre el tema de DIYAudio (no lo he leido completo y en detalle, solo por arriba):
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=16796

_Por lo que conclui_, el cascode fija un nivel de tension Vce en el transistor del VAS, pero lo que no pregunte es cual es el nivel optimo de Vce.
En resumen, encontre solo otra manera (la del K12A) de armar un amplificador simetrico sin modo cascode, porque de la otra forma no funciona, es decir, con el transistor del VAS.
Igualmente arme todo en protoboar y funciono. Escuche algunos temas y no escuche nada raro.

En este punto me desoriente un poco, donde me estoy equivocando, no logro verlo.
Comparo con el ClassA de SiliconChip, y Vce del transistor del VAS es casi Vcc, es decir, esta poco/nada polarizado. Cuando arme este amplificador, medi Vce≈8.5V (Vzener 9V1 . Vcc +/-22V) y sin embargo anduvo.
Esta es la medicion (respecto de tierra) de Vce de los transistores de VAS cuando el amplificador satura un poco. Estoy tratando de ver si es correcta:


Voy a leer lo que facilito ezavalla a ver si consigo un poco mas de luz y releer con mas detalle algunas partes de Douglas (que no comenta nada de amplificador simetricos   )

Como comente en un principio, esto esta justamente para eso, comentar/discutir las diferentes partes del amplificador, con sus pro/contras o errores y salir de la tipica clonacion de amplificador.

Saludos   

PD: la evidencia de que "funciono" el amplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> En este punto me desoriente un poco, donde me estoy equivocando, no logro verlo.
> Comparo con el ClassA de SiliconChip, y Vce del transistor del VAS es casi Vcc, es decir, esta poco/nada polarizado. Cuando arme este amplificador, medi Vce≈8.5V (Vzener 9V1 . Vcc +/-22V) y sin embargo anduvo.
> Esta es la medicion (respecto de tierra) de Vce de los transistores de VAS cuando el amplificador satura un poco. Estoy tratando de ver si es correcta:



Cuales son las condiciones de la prueba que hiciste? Con entrada en corto a masa y el multiplicador Vbe ya ajustado?
Fué una prueba estática o dinámica?

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (May 5, 2009)

Buenas, lo tipico.
1ero con la entrada a masa, verificado tensiones "standard"
Utilizo resistencias de 100Ω en serie a modo de evitar cualquier corto sobre la fuente y que se queme algo del amplificador. 
El multiplicador Vbe sin problemas. La corriente en reposo => Vre = 0.010V => ≈10mA  no estoy seguro de que las Re sean de 0.22Ω, medidas con el tester comun marca 1Ω. Igualmente lo deje en un valor bajo por precaucion.
Espere un tiempo a ver si todo seguia marchando bien y si, todo ok.

2do, lo probe con un parlante de pruebas (<3U$S), al seguir funcionando correctamente, probe con uno de mas calidad a ver que tal el sonido. Poco y nada de ruido escuche.

Asi que en ambas pruebas dio satisfactorio. NO a mucho volumen si y no lo he podido verficar aun con un osciloscopio.
En un tiempo que tenga mido las tensiones y las subo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 5, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Guarda, creo que simulaste la version que estaba mal (voy a dejar solamente todo lo que funciona, asi evito que simulen algo que no anda).
> En la 1.3.1 que arme, no use el seguidor de emisor, y Cmiller quedo entre la base de Tr del VAS y el colector del cascode. En el esquema de mas arriba que arme esta colocado.
> 
> Lo del cascode, todo un tema. Comento un poco la historia.
> ...



fijate bien, yo tengo aca el ultimo esquema que subiste, el 1.3.1-1 
los transistores Q2 y Q4 son seguidores de emisor, y efectivamente, los C miller estan entre su base y el colector del cascodo.


----------



## juanma (May 5, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> fijate bien, yo tengo aca el ultimo esquema que subiste, el 1.3.1-1
> los transistores Q2 y Q4 son seguidores de emisor, y efectivamente, los C miller estan entre su base y el colector del cascodo.


Buenas hazard, el circuito que arme en protoboar es este, el 1.3.1 es la version que anda en el simulador, pero no la que arme. La que arme no tiene seguidor de emisor:
Esta mal colocado Cmiller?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, lo tipico.
> 1ero con la entrada a masa, verificado tensiones "standard"
> Utilizo resistencias de 100Ω en serie a modo de evitar cualquier corto sobre la fuente y que se queme algo del amplificador.
> El multiplicador Vbe sin problemas. La corriente en reposo => Vre = 0.010V => ≈10mA  no estoy seguro de que las Re sean de 0.22Ω, medidas con el tester comun marca 1Ω. Igualmente lo deje en un valor bajo por precaucion.
> ...



Tené cuidado con una cosa....

Si vos estas haciendo mediciones con el sistema en lazo cerrado, no esperes ver el mismo comportamiento que con cada etapa individual del amplificador operando en lazo abierto (sin realimentación global).
El tema es simple: si vos ponés la entrada a masa, la NFB va a ajustar la operacion del amplificador para que la salida se vaya a masa, así que los estados internos de cada etapa (VAS y compañía) pueden parecer incorrectos...aún cuando no lo sean y la NFB logre lo que está buscando.

Te comento esto por que por ahí dijiste que parecía que el VAS estaba al corte ya que tenía la Vce parecida a la Vcc, pero sin embargo el amplificador andaba bien (pero no cazé de cual amplificador hablabas), y esto puede ser a causa de lo que dije antes. Pueden haber otros motivos, pero las mediciones en lazo cerrado siempre son complicadas de leer...

Acá encontré algo sobre la lecturas de tensión en amplificador. Es para encontrar fallas, pero el sirve igual:
http://sound.westhost.com/troubleshooting.htm#volts

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Jun 24, 2009)

Buenas, he tenido un tiempo como para hacer unas pruebas, lleva mucho tiempo la facu y una vida social decente  
Hice pruebas a oido, y suena mucho mejor que el SiliconChip que arme. Mucho mas detalle en los agudos.

El ultimo prototipo del cual obtuve las medidas, es con la etapa de entrada en modo cascode con espejo de corriente.
Es una tecnica muy interesante el cascode. Hay un excelente paper en la pagina de Fist Watt, de Nelson Pass.
Los componentes para implementarlo son nada, de los mas comunes, con grandes beneficios. Decidi utilizarlo (es mas, estoy considerando la etapa de salida en cascode cuando disponga de mas tiempo).

La maxima excursion de salida esta "limitada" por el cascode del VAS, como no lo probe a maxima excursion, no fue necesario tener en cuenta ese detalle para estas primeras mediciones.
A la hora de armarlo y ajustarlo definitivamente, es necesario tenerlo en cuenta.

Dejo las mediciones, sobre una carga de 10Ω. No pude probar con una entrada mayor, ya que el generador no funcionaba correctamente para esa amplitud.

Señal senoidal 20kHz

Espectro de la señal de entrada a 20kHz

Espectro de salida 20k

Señal cuadrada 20kHz

Señal senoidal 50kHz

Señal cuadrada 50kHz

Espectros de entrada/salida 100kHz



Esquema del circuito, cambie a Spice como simulador.


No disponia de mas tiempo, pero la idea era compararlo con el de SiliconChip de 20W.
Agradezco a arields1, por el cambio de opiniones e ideas en este tiempo, y a todos lo que hayan opinado.
Es una excelente manera de ampliar el panorama sobre las tantas opciones que hay en el diseño de un ampificador.

Cualquier opinion/sugerencia, es bienvenida
Saludos   

PD: no subo fotos del protoboar porque es un verdadero caos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2009)

Veo algo raro en esas fotos...
La FFT de la señal de entrada tiene una parva de componentes espectrales y pinta como si fuera ruido del generador. Sin embargo, la salida está "limpia" y solo aparece el "pelo" de la señal de prueba. A menos que estes haciendo algun preprocesamiento de la señal de salida antes de la FFT, ese amplificador parece un excelente filtro con ganancia   

A que se debe?

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Jun 25, 2009)

Eso lo note ya, tambien se ven en las fotos de las señanes de prueba. La entrada no se ve tan limpia como la salida.
Las señales tienen a la izquierda un numero, el cual es el canal. 

Las puntas del osciloscopio pueden ser, la que media la entrada no tenia tierra, usaba la tierra del canal 2 (salida).
Sin contar que las puntas no so nuevas, y tienen un uso intensivo, por asi decirlo
Tengo las fotos en 4mpx, ahi si ve claro que la entrada "esta" con ruido, pero la salida no. Descartando que sea un filtro lo que arme, queda que el channel2 no haya tenido tierra. 

Adjunto un zoom, ahi se ve mejor.

En la FFT no busque que tipo de ventaneo es mejor o mas efectivo para este tipo de mediciones. Un ventaneo rectangular no era tan claro como Hanning

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2009)

OK. Si podés hacer las pruebas de nuevo, pero en mejores condiciones, dale otra vez. Tengo en mente que veas si se aprecian las componentes espectrales derivadas de la distorsión, que deberían ser muy pequeñas si la THD del amplificador es baja.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Jul 30, 2009)

DIY Progress Report!

Con todo esto del gran receso de la gripe A, pude terminar con una placa del amplificador.
Ocupa 7x10cm, hecha a lapiz y papel. Creo que con un buen programa para diseño, puede entrar en 5x10cm.
En resumen, como comentario del sonido, por demas excelente agudos.

Queda por incursionar en single-ended, pero mas adelante.






Saludos, y para nada doy por terminado el proyecto   
Juanma


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 30, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> DIY Progress Report!
> 
> Con todo esto del gran receso de la gripe A, pude terminar con una placa del amplificador.
> Ocupa 7x10cm, hecha a lapiz y papel. Creo que con un buen programa para diseño, puede entrar en 5x10cm.
> ...



muy interesante el diseño, y muy prolijo el circuito impreso, me hace acordar a mis primeros diseños de impresos.... o armados en placas experimentales de paso 5mm..... lo que si noto es que no se corresponde en algunos puntos con el esquema que esta en esta pagina...por ej, las resistencias de 0.22  en el esquema aparecen contra salida a parlantelo cual seria correcto, pero en el impreso estan contra las barras de DC...   otra consulta, cual es el sentido (y como lo haz determinado) el capacitor miller dividido en los driver cascodo?colocando esa R contra la barra, no se anula el efecto miller?


----------



## juanma (Jul 30, 2009)

Es verdad, no es actualizado, tanto la foto como el esquema, error mio.

La etapa de ganancia de voltaje esta limitada en cuanto a excursion por el cascode, por lo que la etapa de salida tiene ganancia, lo que permite (en simulacion) una excursion maxima de 18.5Vpp, mientras que sin el arreglo, la maxima excursion de salida esta limitada aproximadamente por la tension Zener del Cascode (9V1).

En la foto falta la la inductancia con la R en paralelo, que no utilice en la simulacion.

Sobre la compensacion, tome los valores del libro de Randy o Self, no recuerdo exactamente cual.
Tengo un pdf que entra en el tema del calculo, pero por demas complicado, asi que utilice algo ya hecho. 
Douglas se explaya sobre el tema, explica como varia la red con la frecuencia, y coloca un grafico del comportamiento a lazo abierto, el polo en vez de estar en 100Hz, se desplaza a 10kHz con -40dB/dec, y luego tiende a -20dB/dec del polo original en 100Hz.
Calculo que esto tambien se podria ver en MATLAB con sisotool, pero no lo he probado.

Pero por lo que conclui (puede estar mal), podes tener un mayor ancho de banda si tu ganancia a lazo abierto no es grande y no realimentas en gran medida, igualmente Douglas menciona de una reduccion en la distorsion con esta tecnica.
Ahora, no tengo determinada la ganancia a lazo abierto del amplificador. 
Al ser simetrico, la Rc de la etapa VAS, que en parte determina la ganancia a lazo abierto, es justamente el complemento, pero no se si puedo decir si es tan alta como la impedancia de una fuente de corriente o mayor...
Ambas etapas de entrada tienen una ganancia grande ya que usan cargas activas (espejos de corriente).

Con un metodo para estimar la ganancia a lazo abierto, seguramente van a estar mas claros varios aspectos del amplificador (del cual varios simetricos por la web).

En estos dias, me enganche bastante con el tema del zero feedback, o un factor bajo. Mas que nada leyendo sobre el Zen de Nelson Pass, el US2 de Pablo, DoZ de Elliot y varios esquemas mas, junto con papers de Pass. 
Es todo un tema y por demas controvertido, mas en algo tan subjetivo y personal como el audio, pero el prox proyecto seguramente es algo con poca realimentacion (tambien queda ver el tema de los armonicos generados: single-ended o push-pull), asi lo comparo con este amplificador.
Este amplificador tiene una ganancia de 21veces o 26dB, por lo que con una gran ganancia a lazo abierto, la realimentacion es considerable.
Pero es cuestion de armar y ver (escuchar) los diferentes sonidos.

Temas como compensacion en frecuencia, realimentacion, etc, son temas que termine de ver hace relativamente poco en la facultad (Sistemas de Control), con lo cual estoy en la relectura obligada de algunos capitulos de Douglas y Randy y varios sitios webs, y llegar a "actualizar" este amplificador, cosa que me he cansado de ver. NINGUN es version 1, todos los amplificador DIYs sufren actualizaciones, a medida que uno adquiere mas conocimiento y practica.

A nivel escucha, mas que aprobado, pero queda totalmente abierto a mejoras, que es lo que espero seguir haciendo.

Saludos!

PD: circuito impreso? nada de eso, todo con el clasico marcador Eddding   y buen pulso.


----------

